# QDMA Thumb Area Banch 2012 Weapon a Week raffle tickets



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I have tickets in hand for the 2012 Weapon a Week raffle. Since I am not as computer savy as some of the past board members I don't know how to create the fancy printable order form as I have posted in the past. So I am going to have to list these the hard way but I don't want to put this off any longer. I'm sure someone will make one out eventually and when that happens I will post it so if you want to mail in your order you can do that. If you want to order tickets from me send me a pm and I will reply with my contact info and the ticket numbers I have available. For all of those who have purchased tickets from me in the past "Thank You". For those that haven't or missed out don't wait to long. As you know we sold out for the 1st time ever last year. The Michigan State Lottery license number is X79181. So without further delay here is the list of the available guns and bows for 2012.

1/6/2012 Thompson Center Encore Endeaver 1 of 100 whitetail 209x50 
1/13/2012 Remington 750 semi auto deluxe wood 30-06 
1/20/2012 Benelli Nova pump vent rib 20 ga. 
1/27/2012 Ruger M77 bolt action 270 win.
2/2/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
2/10/2012 Thompson Center Impact in line camo muzzleloader .50 cal. 
2/17/2012 Smith and Wesson Bodygard semi auto w/ laser 380 auto 
2/24/2012 Matthews DXT Bow $400.00 
3/2/2012 Remington 700 SPS bolt action 300 win mag 
3/9/2012 H & R ultra slugger heavy barrel slug 12 ga. 
3/16/2012 Rossi Curcuit Court Judge revolver rifle 410/45 long colt 
3/23/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
3/30/2012 Weatherby vangard bolt action .223 rem. 
4/6/2012 Mossberg 920 semi auto 20 ga. 
4/13/2012 Matthews DXT Bow
4/20/2012 Ruger M77 bolt action Compact 308 win. 
4/27/2012 New England Firearms Camo Pump turkey gun 12 ga. 
5/4/2012 Remington 700 bolt action 270 win. 
5/11/2012 Smith and Wesson M & P 22 semi auto rifle 22 lr 
5/18/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
5/28/2012 Marlin lever action walnut/ blue 444 Marlin 
6/1/2012 Taurus Judge revolver 410/45 long colt 
6/8/2012 Savage bolt action 11FHNS 7 mag 
6/15/2012 Remington bolt action mod 770 w/ scope 30-06 
6/22/2012 Matthews DXT Bow 
6/29/2012 Ruger M77/17 bolt action stainless 17 HMR 
7/6/2012 Beretta Tikka T3 lite stainless 25-06
7/13/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
7/20/2012 Weatherby vangard bolt action 243 win 
7/27/2012 Remington Camo 887 pump 3 1/2" 12 ga. 
8/3/2012 Mossberg over under international 12 ga. 
8/10/2012 Matthews DXT Bow 
8/17/2012 Henry HOO1 lever action rifle 22 lr 
8/24/2012 Smith and Wesson SW9VE semi auto pistol 9mm 
8/31/2012 Remington mod Seven stainless bolt action 300 RSUM 
9/7/2012 Marlin 917 bolt action 17 HMR 
9/14/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
9/21/2012 Ruger LC9 semi auto pistol 9mm 
9/28/2012 Weatherby PA-08 pump hi gloss wood 12 ga. 
10/5/2012 H & R Ultra Slugger 20 ga. 
10/12/2012 Remington 870 Cantilever FR slug gun 12 ga.
10/19/2012 Matthews DXT Bow 
10/26/2012 Mossberg 835 pump 3 1/2" 12 ga. 
11/2/2012 Thompson Center Venture bolt action rifle 300 win mag 
11/9/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
11/16/2012 Savage 10 ML II bolt action muzzleloader 50 cal. 
11/23/2012 Remington 870 pump wood stock 410 ga. 
11/30/2012 Thompson Center Encore 45/70
12/7/2012 Marlin XL7 bolt action rifle 30-06 
12/14/2012 Darton Scorpion crossbow package 
12/21/2012 Ruger M77 bolt action 30-06 
12/28/2012 Remington 11-87 semi auto 28" vent rib 12 ga.

Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry I forgot the important stuff. The tickets are $50 each and are good through the entire year, meaning you can win more than one time on the same ticket. The winning number is determined by the Michigan State Lottery Saturday evening 3 digit number. So if the MSL 3 digit number comes up more than once you will win every time your ticket matches that number. We have had 2 ticket holders win twice on the same ticket so far this year so it is possible. We only print 1,000 tickets 000-999.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I have the following numbers available to choose from. 041-044, 046-050, 053-058, 060-064, 066-070, 221-222, 224-230, 301-310, 421-430, 542-545, 547-550, 741-744, 746-749, 751-760, 921-925, 927-930.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The following numbers are available to choose from. 041-044, 046-050, 053-058, 060-064, 066-070, 221-222, 224-230, 301-310, 421-430, 542-545, 547-550, 741-744, 747-749, 921, 922, 924, 925, 927-930.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Tickets are going fast this year so don't delay to long. There were alot of people turned away at the last minute last year and it looks like we may sell out even earlier this year. Our sellers are doing an outstanding job this year.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The following numbers are available to choose from. 041, 043-044, 046-047, 053-055, 057-058, 060-064, 066-070, 221-222, 224, 226-230, 542-545, 547-550, 741-744, 747-749, 921, 922, 924, 925, 927-930. 

Tickets are going fast this year so don't delay to long or you could miss out.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Tickets are getting pretty thin so this may be the last call for tickets. Our secretary is out and still needs tickets to fill mail in orders so if you are wanting to get a ticket please let me know. I will most likely be turning in my remaining tickets at our next meeting on December 3rd. 
I also need to make everyone aware of a printing error on the tickets. Regrettably we have discovered that the drawing dates on the 2012 raffle tickets were incorrectly sequenced for Friday dates. Those of you that have been participating since our first raffle in 2006 know that the Saturday evening 3-digit drawing is what determines the winner. This has always been accurately described in the raffle description contained on every ticket (including the 2012 tickets). The prizes or order of prizes does not change. To ensure there is no confusion, every ticket purchaser will get a letter explaining the error and outlining the corrected dates. If this error on our part causes you concern, we would be more than willing to refund your money on the returned ticket. We hope nobody feels this way and the drawings will go smoothly every Saturday evening in 2012. We apologize for the error / confusion. I have attatched a copy of the updated list with the corrected drawing dates. Please feel free to send me a pm if you have any questions.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I just received a partial book of tickets, I have 4 available. If anyone is still interested shoot me a pm. Thanks and good luck to everyone in 2012.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/7 the first drawing of 2012 is 171.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/14 is 592.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/21 is 618.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 1/28 is 198.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/4 is 357.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/11 is 344.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/18 is 879. Sorry for the delay but it has been a busy final week before the banquet.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 2/25 is 494.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/3 is 658.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/10 is 077.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/17 is 391.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/24 is 609.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 3/31 is 944.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/7 is 422.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/14 is 836.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/21 is 321.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 4/28 is 093.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 5/5 is 503.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 5/12 is 081.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 5/19 is 750.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 5/26 is 180.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 6/2 is 739.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 6/9 is 466.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry for the lack of posting its been a busy summer so far, anyways here's to catching up.
The winning number for Saturday 6/16 is 694.

The winning number for Saturday 6/23 is 679.

The winning number for Saturday 6/30 is 370.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 7/7 is 740.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 7/21 is 686.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 7/28 is 769.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 8/4 is 376.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry for the lack of posting I have had a busy summer between work and getting ready for this coming season. Here is a recap of the winning numbers since I last posted:
Saturday 8/11 winning number was 098
Saturday 8/18 winning number was 056
Saturday 8/25 winning number was 135
Saturday 9/1 winning number was 753
Saturday 9/8 winning number was 771
Saturday 9/15 winning number was 143


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 9/22 was 765.
The winning number for Saturday 9/29 is 054


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 10/6 is 108.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 10/13 is 031.


----------

